# Mobile on 2.5 Acres in NE Oklahoma



## Country Bumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Mobile is a 16x70, 2 bedroom, 2 bath, added on back room for use as a pantry or storage, front and back porches. Kitchen has hardwood cabinets, hardwood floors in kitchen, entry way, and both bathrooms. Fenced in back yard, pasture. Storm cellar in back yard. 30x30 barn. Mature trees, all appliances stay. Main road frontage. For more information call: 918-798-7707 $64,900

064 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

068 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

066 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

067 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

